

Is Exercise the Best Drug for Depression? - evo_9
http://news.yahoo.com/s/time/08599199802100

======
Alex3917
"The clinical literature on antidepressant drugs is massive, since large-
scale, rigorous studies are required for market approval from the Food and
Drug Administration (FDA)."

It's actually not that massive it all. Drug makers are only required to show
that the drug is effective for six weeks, and the FDA lets them wash out
placebo responders. Also, the drug companies lie their asses off about the
safety and efficacy of the drugs in order to get them approved, and they bury
the studies that don't support their position. The number of independent,
scientifically rigorous studies on the long term safety and efficacy of these
drugs is tiny.

